# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Музыканты  на  свадьбу, юбилей

## tolyanich

*Музыканты на свадьбу, музыканты на праздник дуэт "Я и ты"*

Мы имеем огромный опыт работы 
Любое  мероприятие - юбилей,
день рождения, свадьбу, корпоративную  вечеринку,
отработаем на высоком профессиональном уровне.

Репертуар более 3000 русских, английских, итальянских, французских, латиноамериканских,восточных, кавказских и других песен 
(Ретро шлягеры, дискотека 80-х, современные молодёжные хиты)

Возможны различные варианты аккомпанирующего состава

----------

